# How long to install plow?



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Picking up my new blizzard tomorrow and getting it installed. Do you think they will have it done in a full day? Or about how long? Thanks


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

bossman22;1163883 said:


> Picking up my new blizzard tomorrow and getting it installed. Do you think they will have it done in a full day? Or about how long? Thanks


It took a little over a day to do my xls install. I took my time since it was my first time installing and I positioned everything in the easiest area for service under the hood and added my own little extra sprays of fluid film and grease to certain areas of the plow. Good Luck.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I had my older style Blizzard installation done last January in about 5-6 hours which included removing the Western Ultramount and harness.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

I have put several hinikers on various models of trucks. As long as it is completly assembled, it takes us 4 to 5 hours.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

mine was supposed to take one day...got it back 8 days later lol


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

When I got my extremeV, I showed up at 8AM and was driving down the road at about 10:30 if I remember correctly, however I am pretty sure that the off truck portion was already assembled, so they just had to do the truck side and setup...

Matthew


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

When i had a XLS installed a while back...It took the dealer about 4 hours to install....ABCO out of Toledo Ohio...First class job, done by a first class dealer...Thumbs Up


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

me and clapper installed a boss on one of my trucks and tore off my meyer mount and wiring in about 4-5 hours and we are no plow installers so the dealer should have it done in a day i'd hope unless they are really overbooked or jacking you around. it's not tough to do


----------

